# 10 days past due date (Support Please)



## USMCbaby (Dec 1, 2002)

*UPDATE* She's here!!!

This is my 2nd pregnancy. With DD, 3.5 years ago, we were in the same situation. She was 10 days late, I was 2-3 cm dilated and needed something to get active labor started. I finally got her to come out after taking caster oil. My labor was incredibly fast, but I hated feeling like I was "forced" to do something before I hit 42 weeks. We delivered at a FSBC so if I made it to 42 weeks I would have been transferred and induced at a regular hospital.

With this baby, everything is the same. I have very short contractions and feel "pinching" in my cervix, but I am still 2 cm dilated. I had an internal at 40weeks, thinking that my labor would be faster/earlier this time. For a week I was fine. Just getting things ready around here and thinking that baby would come at any time. At my 41 week appt, nothing had changed. I was still 2 cm dilated and this time I had to have an U/S and NST. U/S showed my placenta is healthy and there are enough pockets of amniotic fluid. NST showed what I already knew, baby is very active.

So, here I am, waiting.









I _used_ to believe that babies come when they are ready.

I have tried:
Sex
Walking
Baths (to relax me)
Acupuncture
Chiropractic adjustments
Started drinking RRLT today

Yesterday we dropped off DD with family and went to a movie. We saw RV, which I normally would NOT pay movie theater prices to see, but I just wanted to laugh and be silly. No serious stuff KWIM?

This morning I was a crying mess. I just want to go into labor on my own! On Tuesday I have another NST and pre-natal appt. On Wednesday, time is up. I am not willing to be transferred so I will start the caster oil tomorrow, with approval from the MW.

I am feeling very discouraged and disappointed in my body. Sorry if I sound like a whiny ass.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Have you tried spicy foods or eggplant parmesean? I've heard both can help. Other than that, I'm sorry your body likes to hold onto your babies for a bit longer than "normal." Just hang in there!


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

so sorry mama!!!! I can tell you I have been in your shoes. I went to 18days past due date (which was 100% accurate) before finally agreeing to induction for low fluid (after trying everything natural I knew of). Then with my 2nd pregnancy I really really REALLY wanted to let my body do it on it's own and I finally did go into labor at 2 weeks past due date (again accurate due date). Don't give up hope mama!!! I hope my story will give you some inspiration. When it really happened I was so happy and it really taught me to trust my body. The labor that was allowed to start naturally with no aids of any kind was AMAZING!!!!! Ds is 9 months old and I am still on a high from the birth. Sending labor vibes your way! I truly think that relaxing and trying not to stress, worry or even think about when baby will come will make a huge difference. If you are anxious your body will tense up, you know?

~Erin


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Hmmmm. Hugs, Mama. You know, babies DO come when THEY are ready, not when the doctors or midwives are ready. It seems that your babies just take a little longer to cook! My mother is one of thirteen kids, one of seven sisters. Of the seven girls, six of them delivered a minimum of two weeks past their due date, and two of them delivered a full four weeks past their due date with a total of seven kids between them (so it wasn't just a one time fluke or anything!). Sometimes babies need longer than the calender says. As it seems that you are up against a wall, I'd try evening primrose oil orally. YOu could also do it vaginally (pop a pinhole in a capsule at bedtime and place it against the cervix for a couple of nights. This should at the very least help to soften and ripen it. Good luck. Sorry you're in this position. Life would be so much easier in this country if babies were born when they were ready, as opposed to when the malpractice insurance company decides they should be born!...







:


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you know the exact conception date? If not, your dates could be wrong and you could not actually be 10 past due.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

i have been there!!!
i had dd at home 12 days past my edd. i was a wreck. the mamas here and my mw helped sooooo much!!!
I was told to get down in the hands and knees position- forever. It worked.
Dd's hand was up by her face and she was not hitting right. SSo I was to do that to get her to budge? And it worked.
I also want to say that once I was more scared of NOT having her than actually having her- I went into labor and took the steps i needed.
I also inserted 3 primsose oil capsules into my vagina at night- they basically just bad me feel sick I think.
Emilie


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Quote:

I used to believe that babies come when they are ready.
Perhaps all the stuff you've done to encourage it actually shows clearly that babies ONLY come when THEY'RE ready. 10 days "overdue" is a mythical medical invention. You're not going to explode, or implode or not go into labour. You will go into labour when your baby is mature enough to cope in the earthside environment and not a minute before. Clearly your body is already working hard at preparing, your baby is healthy and I'm not actually seeing any kind of problem. Don't want to be induced? Don't go to the hospital until you're in labour! Babies DO come out, they just don't come to a timetable. Let your baby choose their own birthdate, hey?


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

i thought the same thing till I was "overdue"!!!! then i got nervuos!!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Babies come when they're ready. You're not "overdue" until 42 weeks 1 day. I'd find a way to fudge your dates.... "find" an old calendar etc.

-Angela


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

I went 9 days over with my son, and I'm anticipating that the same will happen this time (if it doesn't, bonus, right?). I'm blessed that I had/have a very supportive family practice doctor that believes pregnancy and birth are a natural process and she never once got freaked by me going over. The only thing she really wanted me to do (but said I could refuse) was an NST. I did it - but I won't do it again (I just felt it was abusive to the baby with that loud buzzer/vibrator thing when he didn't want to wake up for the test).

We had sex, walked the mall (it was COLD winter or I would have been outside), I did squats, pelvic tilts - I'm sure more. Finally, I just gave up - and I stopped answering the phone because it was 9 times out of 10 someone calling to ask if we had the baby yet... and that didn't help my mental state.

I wish I had some better advice for you - I've heard the eggplant parmesan, too... but didn't know until he was breathing on his own. I'll try it this time if I have to =)


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

i thought the same thing till I was "overdue"!!!! then i got nervuos!!!
Me too especially since I researched it extensively and found out that the risk of stillbirth goes up a lot more after 42 weeks and also the risk of c-section, meconium asphyxia, and fetal distress all keep rising with gestational age and even steeper after 42 weeks. I also learned that sometimes babies *don't* come when they are ready, unfortunately THAT is a myth.

I'd say trust yourself and your baby but educate yourself too. It is in your favor that you have had one baby and everything was fine, even though she just needed a little extra nudge. Still sending labor vibes your way!!!

~Erin


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

No advice, just







as I'm overdue too... not as much but I understand. I am sure of my conception/ovulation date as well as testing early.

Lots of labor dust coming your way!


----------



## Josette Marie (May 13, 2006)

my second was 10 days over due....What about having your doctor strip your membranes this may or may not work...I was stripped and still went over!
How abut a little glycerin suppository? this won't give you cramps...but might help the labour start.
My friend says her midwife says that taking a hot bath will relax you into labour....worth a try!


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Post dates info

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...0&dopt=Abstract

Midwifery. 1991 Mar;7(1):31-9. Related Articles, Links

A contemporary view of the human placenta.

Fox H.

Quote:

Our current knowledge of the human placenta is briefly reviewed. Particular stress is placed upon the considerable functional reserve capacity of the placenta, the unimportance of most visible abnormalities of the placenta, the lack of any evidence that the placenta ages during gestation and the lack of significance of placental weight. The effects on the placenta of infection and of maternal cigarette smoking are considered and the concept of placental insufficiency critically discussed. It is concluded that most cases of 'placental insufficiency' are, in reality, examples of maternal vascular insufficiency resulting from inadequate placentation during the early stages of pregnancy.

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/timely.asp

A Timely Birth
by Gail Hart

http://www.birthlove.com/free/ten_month_mama.html

Birthlove's 10 month mama page - extensive references.

Obstetric Myths Versus Research Realities

A link to a sample chapter.
Enjoy!

http://www.hencigoer.com/obmyth/index.html#obthink

Reclaiming Midwifery Care as a Foundation for Promoting "Normal" Birth

http://www.acegraphics.com.au/articles/maggie01.html

Elective induction of labour.
http://www.hencigoer.com/articles/elective_induction/

Big baby: is induction of labour necessary?
http://parenting.ivillage.com/pregn...0,,8nbq,00.html

http://www.joyousbirth.info/articles...tmaturity.html

Quote:

What decided me to do no inductions for post-maturity was a very early mother in my homebirth series who refused induction despite my anxiety, went to forty-four and a half weeks and gave birth to a chubby pink, strong, healthy baby, with absolutely no sign of postmaturity.

If I had lost one of those 106 babies who went past forty-two weeks, obviously I would have done some deep soul-searching, but I doubt whether I would have changed my mind. Babies mature at different rates, not at exactly forty weeks, just as we adults do not become senile at seventy years.

Suspect Diagnoses Come with Biophysical Profiling

This is a brilliant article for women being threatened with induction based on biophysical profiling.

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/biophysical.asp

Just a little taste...

Quote:

In the past year, I have had a number of letters and phone calls from doulas, midwives and childbirth educators about a flaw in this testing method. An unusually large number of diagnoses seem to be made that "there is not enough amniotic fluid." This seems to be the factor in this outline that is most often used as an excuse for induction. It is important for parents to know that this is likely an inaccurate assessment.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

double post sorry


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Let me preface by saying I'm all about avoiding induction and both of my pregnancies were post dates (past 42 weeks) and with the 2nd one I actually had to sign an AMA becaues I refused induction...I'm a stickler for accurate info and making *informed* decisions with credible info from broad sources. I'm very anti induction but there are risks involved and weighing those risks are important. So here is some info:

http://www.greenjournal.org/cgi/cont...ll/103/1/57/T2

Study of 45,673 women from 1992 - 2002 that shows Intrauterine fetal death per 10,000 was 2.4 at 37 weeks gestation and *34.7 at 42+ weeks*.

http://www.cmbc.bc.ca/clinical_pract...sPregnancy.pdf

*In a population of low risk women with post-dates pregnancies, the perinatal mortality rate (excluding congenital abnormalities) is low - between 1.0 and 4.0 per 1,000. What is significant is that the perinatal mortality rate starts to rise gradually after 41 weeks. While the reported rate varies somewhat depending on the population studied and the methods of analysis, the perinatal mortality rate roughly doubles by 42 weeks as compared to the rate at term, and rises more sharply after 43 weeks. Where it has been evaluated, the perinatal mortality rate at 44 weeks is 4 to 6 times greater than the mortality rate of a term gestation. Where other risk factors, such as hypertension or diabetes, are present, the risk of perinatal death in post-term pregnancy is more significant.*

http://www.acog.org/from_home/public...ng14458fla.htm

Very large review that compares induction at 41 weeks v expectant management allowing them to go into labor naturally while monitoring with NSTs, etc.

*"Compared with women who underwent expectant management, those whose labor was induced were less likely to have meconium staining"

In addition those who were induced had lower rates of c-section and a lower perinatal mortality rate and lower rates of fetal distress.*

Going much beyond 42 weeks with truly accurate dates is very uncommon. Promblems associated with placental aging post dates is the least of my concern (although they account for something like 20-25% of stillbirths). The rare times when a women's body doesn't go into labor at a safe time for baby post term there is usually an underlying problem. For example:

http://www.greenjournal.org/cgi/cont...tract/94/5/758

*Conclusion: The increased risk of stillbirth in post-term pregnancies is partly explained by an increased rate of SGA (small for gestational age)infants. The increased risk of death among SGA infants is caused to a large extent by congenital malformations*.

~Erin


----------



## USMCbaby (Dec 1, 2002)

Thank you for all the support and links. I am sitting here reading as DH is making caster oil pancakes for me. uke 2 oz in the morning and 2 oz at lunch.

Last night we went for a walk after dinner and I had some contractions that made me stop for a minute, but that was it. We came home and I saw more of my mucous plug. Finished the night off with a nice relaxing bath and a movie.

I don't want to go into labor just because I am "done" being pregnant. I want to give birth at the birthing center. I did not get my water birth last time b/c DD came so fast. We had the best experience there and I would like to continue my care with the midwives. Unfortunately, they have their rule about 42 weeks so I hope she will make her appearance before then.







:


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you tried blue and black cohosh (talk to your mws about how to use it)--from what I've heard (anecdotally) it has a higher success rate than castor oil and is far less unpleasant.

Sending labor vibes your way...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Have you considered seeing if they can change your due date? There are a number of methods they can use to calculate it besides the usual little wheel.

-Angela


----------



## bradleybirth2mom (Apr 21, 2006)

from anyone. Statistics I have read say that only 3% of women actually go postmature, and that is a risk I would be willing to take than to take a baby that may actually need a few more weeks to be term. Sonograms have been shown to be inaccurate by as much as 5 wks and 5 pounds. Also, the best way I have read to induce yourself (but only if you're SURE you want to do it!) is to stimulate your nipples by rubbing them in circles or have them sucked on for 30 minutes every 2 hours. They will produce strong contractions, esp. if you are very near term, so be forewarned! If they do not do this after 1 day, you are probably not 'ripe' yet, and you should still wait it out against induction. Doctors want women induced and C-sectioned b/c they are worried about liability should they ever be sued. It looks better in a court of law to say that you intervened instead of sat by and watched a patient in distress should you be sued.
You can tell this is true b/c 33% of women today get C-sectioned and many more get induced, when research has determined that only 5% of women need a C-section.
Good luck to you and happy birthing!


----------



## USMCbaby (Dec 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bradleybirth2mom*
Statistics I have read say that only 3% of women actually go postmature, and that is a risk I would be willing to take than to take a baby that may actually need a few more weeks to be term.

I am feeling really defensive right now. I don't understand what I am supposed to do if the birthing center tranfers me at 42 weeks. I am supposed to wait for my baby to be born and get pre-natal care from...? I am not prepared for an unassisted home birth. I don't see what other option I have besides the birthing center, for the birth that I want. Our insurance covers the birthing center 100%. If I did not choose to go there, I would have to give birth in a military hospital or pay out of pocket for a midwife/homebirth. I think it is a little late for that.

My last birth was wonderful once we got labor going. It only took 4 hours so that must mean she was ready. I labored at home and we drove to the birthing center, a 45 min drive. I pushed for 10 minutes. I was able to give birth in any postion I wanted, obviously without pain meds. After I cleaned up, we all took a nap together and came home 6 hours later. That is what I want. I don't want to be transferred to a hospital where I have to fight for a non-intervention unmedicated birth.

My due date was calculated based on EDC and an U/S. I was not charting, or even keeping track of my period, but DH was gone for 21 days so it is impossible that it was before that date. At my appts, they measure the fundal height, I don't get U/S.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh hon.... I am sorry you are feeling that way- and I would to.
Relax. I do not know what to say. My home mw was comfortable waiting longer. I am so sorry. How are you feeling?
Go get in the bath. Relax.
When you go to the bathroom are you having any discharge in the toilet?
Hang in there. I am thinking of you.


----------



## grumpyshoegirl (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanetF*
Perhaps all the stuff you've done to encourage it actually shows clearly that babies ONLY come when THEY'RE ready. 10 days "overdue" is a mythical medical invention. You're not going to explode, or implode or not go into labour. You will go into labour when your baby is mature enough to cope in the earthside environment and not a minute before. Clearly your body is already working hard at preparing, your baby is healthy and I'm not actually seeing any kind of problem. Don't want to be induced? Don't go to the hospital until you're in labour! Babies DO come out, they just don't come to a timetable. Let your baby choose their own birthdate, hey?

You know, I'm so glad to be reading someone else saying this. It's what I should have done at 11 days past the doc's EDD (although it was only 9 days according to my NFP charts). Instead, I went along with their induction plans after trying spicy food, castor oil, RRLT, EPO, sex, nipple stimulation, two BGI chiropractic adjustments, and an induction massage with accupressure and reiki....AND having two days of non-productive contractions (not BH). I ended up with a section after four days of labor, two at home and two augmented with pit.

Next baby is going to be HBAC, and if for some reason it can't, I will be avoiding the hospital until I'm in very active labor.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Did you chart your temperature to know ovulation or have a very early ultrasound to get a date? If not, you might not be really overdue ! Think about it. If I didn't have the early ultrasound due to bleeding the silly nurse would have made my due date 2 1/2 weeks earlier than my real due date, even despite my chart.









You might be stressing over nothing


----------



## USMCbaby (Dec 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky*
Did you chart your temperature to know ovulation or have a very early ultrasound to get a date? You might be stressing over nothing









I was not charting. My last period was in July, EDC was in August, we didn't find out I was pregnant until September. I could have tested earlier but we had a lot going on and I wasn't paying attention to the symptoms. DH left for Iraq 2 days after we found out, so we were NOT planning on getting pregnant at all. My first pre-natal appt was in October and my first U/S was 11/3, so no early U/S.

I am not stressing over the due date, I am stressing over the birthing center policy that I am transferred after 42 weeks. Period. I want to give birth there and know that if I do not give birth by Wednesday I will not be able to. If I wanted to give birth in a hospital, there would be no problem KWIM?


----------



## littlemama06 (Oct 29, 2005)

My mom swears by the accupressure points above the ankle and between the thumb and first finger.

Hugs to you,
Kaitlin


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Many







... I know the rules of transfer that many midwives, both homebirth and BC, have to abide by are really a pain because they don't bend in cases where you are just not 100% of conception. A week or two isn't all that much until you're "42" weeks and facing transfer to a hospital when you may actually only be 40.5 or 41 weeks.

I understand your feelings, sorry your back is against the wall.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Were I in your shoes (and I definitely could be--I'm also planning to birth at a birth center that has a strict 42-week transfer rule), I would definitely start:
*Evening primose oil, vaginally
*Blue and black cohosh (I'm actually a bit surprised your mws haven't suggested it yet)
*Accupuncture or accupressue

I would also probably consider membrane sweeping at this point. I would normally NEVER suggest it, but I would much rather have one of the slightly less severe medical interventions (that is, sweeping rather than AROM or pitocin) and potentially be able to give birth in the birth center.

Anything you can do to relax will also probably help, although I can only imagine how hard it is! Maybe some visualization (perhaps while doing accupunture) of the baby moving down and out?


----------



## grisaleen (May 14, 2005)

Okay, I'm just posting to say that I'm sorry so many people seem to have misunderstood your original post. I'm hearing you because I'm also birthing at a freestanding birth center and would hate to be transfered to the hospital for a reason at stupid as being overdue.

btw, is Tricare paying for the birth center or just for your midwife care? I'm having a heck of a time with that. I wouldn't want to birth in a military hospital either, man. I got the first half of my prenatal care in an army hospital, so when I moved and showed my medical records to my midwife, she couldn't believe how much paperwork there was. She said they'd probably given me every test and procedure possible. And that's just prenatal care! Imagine how they'd be at the birth! No way, dude.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

how did the castor oil pancakes work?

just curious what is the process of being induced when you hit 42 weeks? do meet with a backup OB and discuss or do they just schedule an appointment for when you are exactly 42 weeks?

i'm sorry. i bet you will go into labor before then. good luck. do you know the position of the baby? if it is good, squatting + walking + sex did the trick for us.

sounds like you had a quick labor with your first. the only alternative i can think of is to not show up to the induction, and just go to the hospital when labor starts. i think the labor would go better b/c you wouldn't have the intervention of induction, but i understand wanting to be with a provider you trust. i'm especially worried about getting in a situation where i can't hold the baby right away or can't leave the hospital ASAP (this has more to do with the ped than anything so make sure and talk to them.)

i had a hospital birth with my son and it was fine b/c i had an awesome provider. this time i'm bringing a doula to make the experience even better. if you do go to the hospital is there someone who will be with you? midwife/doula/friend?

i know how frustrating it can be when you feel like there is nothing you can do about a crappy situation.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

I am in a similar situation. I was due on 5/7 and am getting pretty nervous now b/c my midwives will want to induce by next Sunday. I am going to let her sweep my membranes tomorrow if I haven't gone into labor and see if they can do it again on Thursday if that doesn't work. They also said they could do something else that is like inserting a baloon to stimulate contractions. I didn't catch everything b/c I never thought I would be this late since ds was not late (though I did have a c/s). After that, I don't know b/c I had a c/s 18 months ago and I don't even know if they will use pitocin b/c of the chance of rupture. I was so psyched about a natural birth with my doula and now I'm slowly getting so sad. I hope you (and I) go into labor soon.


----------



## USMCbaby (Dec 1, 2002)

Our baby girl, Brielle was born last night!

I guess the caster oil worked again. I had 1 oz in my pancakes and 1 oz in a breakfast burrito (scrambled eggs) for lunch. It is easy to disguise with all that stuff. I watched a movie while DH and DD went to the park and the store. When they got home I took a nap. Shortly after I woke up my water gushed everywhere and off we went!

My water broke at 5:30 PM and we left for the birthing center at 6:00. It took 45 minutes to get there. The MW checked me when we got there and I was 7 cm dilated. We called the doula and she got there shortly after.

I labored in the tub and baby was born at 7:39 PM in the water.







: Everything was perfect, we decided to go home last night and we got here around 2:00 AM. We all slept together in our bed, including big sister. DH has 10 days off for Paternity Leave so we will definitly enjoy this time together!









Thanks for everyone for supporting a Mama in need.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Nicole, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! So glad you had the birth experience that you wanted!! Enjoy your babymoon mama









SugarandSun, sending labor vibes your way







.

~Erin


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh! Have a wonderful babymoon! Congratulations on having a healthy baby, and the kind of birth you wanted.


----------



## littlemama06 (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

YEAH!!!!! I am sooo happy for you!!!
I am so glad it all worked out!
YEAH!!!
WELCIOME BRIELLE!!!
What a beautiful name!


----------

